# Vet checkups?



## GregUnd (Jun 3, 2011)

I was thinking about taking "Terra the Tortoise" to the vet for a routine checkup. She's only roughly 2 1/2 months old and is showing nothing but(knock on wood) signs of great health and growth. However, I'd like to take her in to get blood and fecal tests and any other things that they may check. I guess my question is, am I being overly cautious? And how often do they need "check-ups"?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 3, 2011)

I have never taken mine to a vet, and I don't see a reason to unless they start acting strangely or has gotten some type of injury that requires treatment..


----------



## ascott (Jun 3, 2011)

I second that.....if it's not broken don't fix it . Just my opinion....


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jun 3, 2011)

My thought on this is annually once they are a year old just for a well check up. So they can have a fecal exam and maybe some light grooming, i.e. beak or nail trim.
I would only go to a well respected exotic pet vet and if that was not an option I prob. would not go at all. I know people disagree with me but it just makes me feel more comfortable to have someone else keeping track of my shelled babies. After all, Tom has his own life and cannot answer my email's all day, haha!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 3, 2011)

I think it's a good idea to find a Vet you like BEFORE it's an emergency. So taking a tortoise in for a "wellness" check up is a good idea in my opinion. You certainly don't want to find out you don't like the Vet in the middle of an emergency. That's not the time to find out he's a dufuss. You want to know you like your Vet before trouble sets in. You need to know that he knows his business and that you trust him. That's just my opinion, but it could mean life or death for your tortoise...


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Jun 3, 2011)

I took my leo to Dr Greek for a checkup and he made his notes but didnt say anything.... I had to ask. He said everything was good... So unless you see something out of the ordinary or you purchased a tortoise with a unknown past...then you should be ok.


----------



## Tom (Jun 3, 2011)

I do what D'marcus does, BUT Maggie makes a very good point. I know all the vets within a 50 mile radius, and have good relationships with many of them, so I know exactly where to go for any kind of problem with any animal. If I just had one or two pet tortoises, and I didn't know all the local vets, I would do what Maggie and Erin suggested. For my situation, I just take in fecal samples from time to time, and leave the torts at home. Saves wear and tear on the torts and keeps more money in my wallet. This is assuming that growth is normal (I check weights every week or two for little ones), appetite and activity levels are good, and all seems well.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree that you should at least know all the vets around you that has experience with tortoises just in case you ever do need one...


----------



## Shelly (Jun 4, 2011)

GregUnd said:


> I guess my question is, am I being overly cautious?



Yes.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jun 4, 2011)

Can you ever be overly cautious with something as precious as a life? No.


----------



## Shelly (Jun 4, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Can you ever be overly cautious with something as precious as a life? No.



I disagree.


----------



## exoticsdr (Jun 4, 2011)

I think that annual or bi-annual fecal exams in all pets are a good thing....I would not suggest bloodwork in reptiles unless the animal was showing signs of illness and then only if it could be done safely enough to avoid overstressing. So, are you being overly cautious?...I think only partially.


----------



## coreyc (Jun 4, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Can you ever be overly cautious with something as precious as a life? No.



I agree wouldn't you rather be safe then sorry?


----------



## Paige Lewis (Jun 4, 2011)

I agree that it is far better to be overly cautious than well 'underly' cautious, if all seems fine then i am sure that he is but it never hurts to have him checked and may help you sleep better at night if you are anything like me. I am lucky that i have a great vet and i know if anything serious happened that i would go straight to him and know that my tort couldn't be in better hands, i wouldn't have this comfort if my tort hadn't been in for so many check ups, so i think having check ups and a vet getting to know your pet can be a brilliant thing. Reference to the blood tests, my tort is 1 year and 10 months old (although a hermanns) and my vet said it would be quite difficult to get blood from him as he is so small.


----------

